# Premiere XL + Lifetime + Ext Warranty to 3/25/2013



## gthassell (Apr 22, 2003)

I went ahead and got the Premiere XL4 (elite) from Woot last month, and so I've put up my trusty Premiere XL (stock) with the extended warranty through March 2013 on ebay. Starting price is $499, or Buy it now for $650.

Here's the listing:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/230829854669?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

I'm also going to be getting rid of the regular Premiere I have (which is upgraded to 2TB) and also has an extended warranty.

PM me if you have questions on either the XL auction, or the upgraded Premiere.

Happy bidding! (and be sure to check out my ebay name "TivoFanTodd")


----------

